# Old school radial arm saw movies, Mr Sawdust.



## Ttrees (25 Nov 2021)

Hello folks
Suppose a few of you might have seen this on the creek in the last few months.
I only stumbled across it just now, having seen a post by David Walsh, whom is Wallace's (Mr Sawdust) in the videos grandson.
Nice to see the tradition being carried on.
Seemingly it took some effort for David to find these videos, and he would be thankful if anyone else might happen to have more footage than the stuff he's put up.
Only watched half the video so far, but looks promising.
Quite a character Wallace was from the look of things.
Enjoy


----------

